# Why Did You Pick Sram?



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

As much as I love Sram's performance features, my decision came down to one factor - appearance. Shimano levers are butt a$$ ugly. The damn cables dangling out the sides is simply wrong. Why do so many riders not see this?


----------



## ghammer (May 21, 2003)

I agree. I have been a long term campy user, and wanted something new. been an euro bike rider for a long time, but with the euro being $$$ as it is, I tried sram. It came on a brand new bike a year ago (systemsix, oh yeah, best bike ever), and I absolutely love it. good grip, solid, positive feedback when shifting, light, easy to maintain as it never goes outta tune.

besides, shimano was never in the conversation. to me, shimano is like voting republican: a horrible idea, low quality product, not rebuildable, not reliable, yet people still do it (meaning voting republican and buying shimano).

barf. go sram.

too bad campy has become too $.


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Apr 15, 2008)

because their world HQ are close to me, and they do a awesome job of supporting our local riding groups and helping cycling out in general. we even ride with their employees. its a chicago company, i have to represent america. and i really think its the best value of any components out there, rides so great,they are pushing bike part design forward, if sram never got into the mix years ago shimano/campy would never make things better. sram is doing good for everyone, even the die hard shimano people.


----------



## SleeveleSS (Jun 3, 2007)

ghammer said:


> besides, shimano was never in the conversation. to me, shimano is like voting republican: a horrible idea, low quality product, not rebuildable, not reliable, yet people still do it (meaning voting republican and buying shimano).


There are ten of thousands of bikes rocking Shimano, and that would not be the case if what you are saying is true. Yes, the shifters are not rebuildable. Yes, they have external cable routing. That does not equate to low quality or unreliability.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Sponsorship obligations


...and because it looks nice, performs well, and generally kicks ass


----------



## orlin03 (Dec 11, 2007)

I have nothing against Shimano; my bike came with Ultegra and it worked fine. Their products have helped push other builders to do more. When it came time to upgrade, though, I wanted something different. If my bike was European, I would have went with Campy, but for me the choice came down to two options: SRAM or DuraAce. Since no one around here had Red at the time, and because it was the best looking crank IMO (the crank was my starting point) with an exceptional design and competitive price, I went with SRAM. I'm glad I did, and can't wait to upgrade the shifters...


----------



## dmar836 (Nov 17, 2007)

Weight and cost vs Campy. I like being the odd guy out and I knew SRAM would be least seen on the road.


----------



## mmorast (Oct 22, 2007)

*Because*

My main reason is that it felt right. The ergonomics of the system felt right. 9spd Shimano was ok, but the 10spd sucked for me. I like Campy, but liked the double tap shifting a little better. The cost factor was a little part of it. SRAM just more cost effective for me than Campy was. 

All in all SRAM or Campy would have been great, but SRAM was withing cost at the time.

Monte


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

I was a die hard Campy guy in the 80's
A DuraAce9 guy thru the 90's (indexing)
When Campy10 speed became available in 2000 I was eager to come back and have been a very satisfied Record rider ever since...
Until *Red* became available. At first I was skeptical when I put *Red* on a new 08 Orbea Ordu. I was pleasantly impressed with all aspects of the groupo so I just built an 09 Orca with *Red*. I never thought I'd defect from Campy again but so far I am very impressed with what SRAM is doing. They can only help advance the development which will benefit all of us in the end, whatever you ride. 
Competition improves the breed.

Will I be a loyal SRAM user? Depends on what Campy does in 09 ??? :ihih:


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I became interested in SRAM because it was new and different.. but I love it because of the extremely comfortable hoods. Everything else works good, but that's the differentiating factor for me.


----------



## Svooterz (Jul 29, 2006)

The double-tap concept and looks bought me in. That, plus the good reviews SRAM's products have received since they've come to the market.

The concept hooked me. The looks were butter on the bread. The reviews sealed the deal and I'm now on SRAM and glad I am!


----------



## The Flash (May 6, 2002)

Double Tap....my Force was pretty good and worked flawlessly except for the brake recall and a defective BB. SRAM took care of me immediately and I was not down for more than a day.

Then I got Red shifters....wow! Best shifting on the planet and the reach adjustment is great! If I could only make one change, the levers could be a tad bit longer. OTT, they are perfection.


----------



## carlhulit (Nov 5, 2005)

the ergonomics of the shifters sold me for the buy, worlds better than the ultegra 9 they replaced. favorite feature since i put it on is the "sprint shifting" with the lever against the bar, super fast and works well under power


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

it was the cheapest option.


----------



## seahuston (Sep 2, 2005)

I got a full group set from my team
Though skeptical I would definitely buy the stuff if I had to again. I like Shimano alot, its smooth and works, all the time from my experience. But the Sram is just hot looking and I love the super positive shifting action. Cassette and chain had to go but everything else just rocks!


----------



## dpr (Jul 17, 2007)

Im _getting_ SRAM Force on my new bike. Campagnolo has never really been a factor to me. I dont like the narrow hoods or the buttons on the sides. SRAM beat Shimano as my prefferred choice on the following grounds:

- Subtler, more attractive, more comfortable hoods.
- Entirely internally routed cables on the brifters. 
- Double tap interests me.
- Weighs a bit less than Dura Ace.
- I wanted a change.


----------



## robertburns3 (Jan 11, 2007)

Not that Shimano works terrible, but I have always avoided it when possible. I just don't like the monopoly they once had that required a SRAM lawsuit to break.

I still have the first SRAM rear derailer made on my Litespeed Ocoee. It worked great right out of the box, and is still working, so I figured Rival would work great too.

I like it a lot. My only complaint is the longish throw of the front shifter, but I am getting used to it. I also have this on an '08 System Six, which replaced a 17 year old bike with 105 down tube shifters.


----------



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

What else is there, are there other companys?


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

The throw is substantially reduced in SRAM Red... and should be in 09 Force/Rival. I definitely would say that's the major noticeable improvement (unless you need adjustable reach, I suppose).


----------



## roadieKill (Jun 6, 2008)

id take a smoother quieter performing system over looks anyday.
No FD small chainring trim made for a horrible noisy experience. As you say shift cables running out the side of the hoods are wrong id say riding a system that creates excessive chain drag is worse. 
Campy had all cables hidden before sram ever existed on the pro circuit and all of a sudden sram's brifter hoods(which resemble campys) is thought as the jesus system??? gimme a break


----------



## robertburns3 (Jan 11, 2007)

roadieKill said:


> id take a smoother quieter performing system over looks anyday.
> No FD small chainring trim made for a horrible noisy experience. As you say shift cables running out the side of the hoods are wrong id say riding a system that creates excessive chain drag is worse.
> Campy had all cables hidden before sram ever existed on the pro circuit and all of a sudden sram's brifter hoods(which resemble campys) is thought as the jesus system??? gimme a break



Why the 'tude, dude?

I'd love to have Campy on my bike. Problem is the bikes I like don't spec it and I don't want to build up a custom bike. It's great stuff, but so is my SRAM. The difference is, I don't rip on your choice of parts. Life is too short to get bent out of shape.

I don't have chain rub either. I guess I know how to adjust a front derailleur.


----------



## bbtheory (May 24, 2007)

I went with SRAM for two reasons, weight and ergonomics. A Rival groupset is lighter than ultegra, and the size of the hoods fit my hands much better. The cable routing on shimano is a bit ugly but if shimano made a hood that fit my hand I might buy shimano. SRAM also gets points for being better than I expected in performance. I would easily compare my rival group bike to an ultegra one in terms of shifting performance, that surprised me.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

robertburns3 said:


> Why the 'tude, dude?
> I'd love to have Campy on my bike. Problem is the bikes I like don't spec it and I don't want to build up a custom bike. It's great stuff, but so is my SRAM. The difference is, I don't rip on your choice of parts. Life is too short to get bent out of shape.
> I don't have chain rub either. I guess I know how to adjust a front derailleur.


^^+1^^
Been living with *RED* since January on both my road and my TT machine. No FD issues, no chain rub, no noise. It just flat-out works perfectly, effortlessly. Btw, I also know how to adjust a front derailleur...


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

roadieKill said:


> Campy had all cables hidden before sram ever existed on the pro circuit and all of a sudden sram's brifter hoods(which resemble campys) is thought as the jesus system??? gimme a break


I definitely preferred the Campy hoods (both ergonomics and performance) to Shimano. I think SRAM has taken it to another level--both on the ergonomics side (if you don't think so, look at 09 Shimano/Campy hoods--and tell me they aren't trying to catch up on ergonomics) and the convenience side. I know some people didn't have issues using the Campy thumb shifter in the drops--but I definitely thought it was awkward. SRAM takes (nearly) everything I liked about Campy levers--and improved on them.

My vote on best lever design is:

#1: SRAM
#2: Campy
#3: Shimano

Looking at 2009 Dura Ace, I'd say Shimano was thinking the same thing...


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

roadieKill said:


> id take a smoother quieter performing system over looks anyday.
> No FD small chainring trim made for a horrible noisy experience. As you say shift cables running out the side of the hoods are wrong id say riding a system that creates excessive chain drag is worse.
> Campy had all cables hidden before sram ever existed on the pro circuit and all of a sudden sram's brifter hoods(which resemble campys) is thought as the jesus system??? gimme a break


As to the levers, Shimano has finally decided with 2009 DA that Sram and Campy (to some extent) were correct. Competitve Cyclist said it well:

"The front-page news here is this: For the first time since they unveiled the inaugural STI lever (the ST-7400, back when Johan Museeuw was still racing as a junior), Shimano has revamped more than the innards of their STI levers. With the Dura Ace ST-7900 you get a total rethinking of STI ergonomics, and the result is impressive. Gone is the deep, long hook along the hoods. Gone is the bulbous peak at the top of it. Rather, you get a lever that melds to your palms and fingers without requiring psychological counseling. It's more reminiscent of Shimano's elegant pre-STI brake lever than any STI lever that came before it."


----------



## jobubr (Apr 26, 2008)

I went back and forth and all around for about 3 months last year on how to build up my newest roadie. For the $ I was willing to part with it came to Ultegra vs. Force vs. Centaur. At the time, Force was SRAM's highest offering, so I went for the top versus the lower. It is a nice set up and compliments the frame quite well. More responsive than Ultegra 9, and more comfortable on the hands. 

I also have an X-9 trigger group on my MTB. Not as impressed!! It crapped out on me during my last 24 hour race after lap 2. Wish someone else would get into the MTB ring.


----------



## bicyclego (May 6, 2007)

Bang for the buck, a Rival/Force mix was the best deal going.


----------



## CXinME (Oct 12, 2004)

standard 110 and 130 bcd
compatible with shimano cassettes and chains
better customer service than campy and shi
shifters easier to service than campy
campy fired Storino
campy lost it in '06
11 speed?
non sealed bearings 
campy no good for cross
campy chain pins stink
no more decent chorus and centaur hubs - just want to sell their pre biltz

it was time to leap


----------



## Blade-Runner (Jun 4, 2008)

I've been riding SAM MTB for a number of years now. So with my new Tarmac (09' SL2) I'm giving SRAM Red a shot. I'll let you know what I think in a week or two.


----------



## Campbelllevy (Apr 24, 2008)

I am from the mountain biking background as well, and have always bad sponsors outfit my race (mtn) bikes with Sram XO, only seemed natural to go with Sram Red when I bought my Look road frame.

Although there is not a ton in common between Sram Red and XO, I have been riding Red for about a month and a half now, and I love it. It took till about two weeks ago to finally get it dialed in though, but no problems since. Had some FD trim issues for awhile.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Campbelllevy said:


> I am from the mountain biking background as well, and have always bad sponsors...


I wouldn't call those sponsors bad... XO parts seem plenty nice to me!


----------

